# Titan 8000 watt generator



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

I picked up one of these that needs some work. Missing a few parts but looks to be a low hour unit. Looking on line there just is not much info about the Titan generators. Anyone have experience with these? Good or bad, just looking for some input. Thanks.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Had a chance to work on the Titan a little bit. Very confused at the findings. 
1 - The paint on the top of the unit is faded some. There is no doubt it has sat out in the weather for some time. 
2 - The fuel gauge is bad and let water into the fuel tank. The bottom is rusty but not real bad. 
3 - Removed the generator end cover and all the windings and internal parts look new. No dirt or dust at all. 
4 - The spark plug is new, never been in a running engine. 
5 - There are no gaskets on the carburetor or adapter plate. The air filter housing is off and the filter element is missing along with mounting bolts and nuts.
6 - There is no oil in the crankcase. 
7 - Removed the valve cover and there is no oil in the head and it all looks new. Like it has never ran. 
8 - The choke vaccum pull off is locked up and won't move. 
9 - The screen tower on the fuel tank valve is gone and the valve is full of junk from the tank. 
10 - There is a T style plug in the generator end with 2 yellow wires that has no place to plug into. There were 2 wires taped in it and run through the vents in the end cover but go nowhere. 
11 - One wire by the low oil senser is unplugged without anything to plug into. 
12 - Pull rope looks new. 
13 - Muffler is missing. 
14 - Fuel tank mounting bolts are missing.
15 - I did check for spark with the plug removed and laying on the engine and it does have it.
These are a few of the findings. This is why it leaves me scratching my head. There is no doubt it has sat outside for some time in the weather. Run time seems like zero. Parts are missing. I just don't know what to make of these findings.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

I did figure out that a capacitor is supposed to plug into the T plug under the generator cover, have to get one ordered as soon as I figure out what one Is needed. I did order some other parts for it.Hope to get it running and check it out from there.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

After looking and playing with the generator, I decided to take the plunge and placed an order for the missing - bad parts. I might be just pissing away a few bucks but have to give it a shot. All the parts ordered are only $70 plus oil and fuel so had to try. The fuel gauge and valve I was able to steal out of an old fuel tank that was cracked. Wait and see when they come and go from there. Fingers crossed.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Everybody's got to have a hobby right? LOL This one will require some love. : )


----------

